

Substance Designer 5 released - wildpeaks
https://www.allegorithmic.com/products/substance-designer

======
wildpeaks
From the tags, that's the tool that was used to create the sweet PBR 3D demos
([https://sketchfab.com/pbr](https://sketchfab.com/pbr)) that Sketchfab was
presenting yesterday; they updated the site with the new version just a couple
hours ago.

